# pretty funny



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

How someone who is supposedly cured and knowledgable and remains on the site to help others, is an asshole and doesn't. And this is to fearless btw.


----------



## dragonhawk (Jan 25, 2013)

why? ...by telling the truth and being honest ... and that is so hard for us to accept?


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

i woudnt say fearless is fully cured ,but surely is not an ass-hole. as well. either take the words that are giving to you at heart or dont take them at all.. you know your self the best , not other people , you your self know how to cure yourself, Dp is , is just a stupid symptom ughhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

teddy1up said:


> i woudnt say fearless is fully cured


Excuse me?
I might as well start to believe in solipsism so I wouldn't have to believe that this kind of people actually exist in real life.



Susto said:


> hahahha let me guess, you asked fearless about anti-biotics and he gave you a indelicate answer?
> 
> particularly, despite some disagreements, I am thankful for his help


Agree, he's really one of the reasons to visit this site.

I recommend you people ( yes as in offending ) read his story from curedp.blog.com to see that he was in the same boat.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

ONE OF US ONE OF US


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

ohh hes not soo bad once you get to know um


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

the weird thing is the ****-erotic love-triangle between Fearless and the others.. you know who u are. Happy Valentines tho lads


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

Susto said:


> regardless the way fearless treat people, I don't understand why most people here have a phobia of his points. THAT is creepy.
> 
> and also regardless the past historys and the triggers of DP, the nature of it is similar to everyone, it's possible to notice some patterns that most people are unaware. I don't understand why people insist in this simplistic views of DP since it's evident that many people struggle with DP for decades because they try to resolve it through simplistic ways.


Thank you. I feel validated.

Been having an extremely rough time lately. I wonder if you know what I mean? I allow myself to look at my mental state once in a while, reflect back a day or so, sometimes further (yuck!). I know better because it always really freaks me out.

It hit me like a ton of bricks today how much I have been struggling lately. Shit man, I've been living with this a long time now. Gotta deal you know? I can't believe how fucked up I get in the head. I can totally watch my brain, my personality, like, just do it's own thing. Rather frightening. It's like that is not me over there, but, where am I??? It's just sort of a take over. lol! Gotta laugh, or cry, I guess.

Gotta get back on track now. Whew! Sometimes it's like going for a ride. Now I'm off into the next land of adventure! LOL! I'm cracking myself up! Well this is progress for now. I haven't laughed at myself lately.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

Fearless doesn't bother me.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

Midnight said:


> the weird thing is the ****-erotic love-triangle between Fearless and the others.. you know who u are. Happy Valentines tho lads


We have a spot for you, join us whenever you like. I'll get the lube.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

Deeza- said:


> The problem I have with fearless is how he goes about telling people things. He, yes, is a complete arrogant asshat. He does have some valid points, but its all about the way he tells people. Often laughing and putting down other peoples thoughts on DP recovery, and making it seem like his way is the only way.
> 
> Its also kind of creepy that he has almost a cult following on here, people need to realize that everyones recovery is going to be different because we all have gotten it from different things\past historys etc. Find your own way out of the maze, again SIMPLICITY is the key to getting out of this thing.


If simplicity is the key why haven't you gotten out?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

JackDanielß said:


> We have a spot for you, join us whenever you like. I'll get the lube.


Haha, nice


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

Midnight said:


> the weird thing is the ****-erotic love-triangle between Fearless and the others.. you know who u are. Happy Valentines tho lads


LOL, brilliant ^_^


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

Deeza- said:


> He does have some valid points, but its all about the way he tells people.


Yes, his lordship isn't one to hold his tongue, which I tend to admire in one, but how one says things is as important as what one doth say, is it not? :3


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Do you guys ever freak the hell out over existence and what everything means?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Fearless deleted my comment on his blog, haha


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

I want your help and you leave the conversation.

I don't understand why you can't remember how shitty you used to feel a want to help people


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm "wowing" because you resort to name calling and that is something I've been called my whole life by my father. A little bitch.

I don't really care what you post. It wont bother me because I'm honest about being desperate to recover.


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't doubt you know what you are talking about.

But you could be a hell of a lot less rude and arrogant and not further damage already sensitive people.


----------



## Dh88 (Dec 9, 2012)

broken3309 said:


> I don't doubt you know what you are talking about.
> 
> But you could be a hell of a lot less rude and arrogant and not further damage already sensitive people.


In all fairness, Fearless isn't the one who is going to get YOU out of DP, only YOU have the power to do that!

I wouldn't call it arrogance, rather a loss of patience with people who moan about symptoms all day and need someone else to blame for their own suffering.


----------



## DPCureInMonths (Dec 23, 2012)

Fearless I seen you on the other thread with you and startingover and I'm starting to think he was right about you. I think you do have dp...you ac like everyone on this forum


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lmao not sure when I had a kid. Think I would know.


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Andrew I apologize for being a shameless little bitch.


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

And*


----------



## DPCureInMonths (Dec 23, 2012)

Fearless said:


> why do you think I have DP? which post of mine made you think that?


not anything you specifically have said but your insecurities. like when broken called you out

you called her



> you're a shameless little bitch.
> 
> you exactly know why I left the conversation, because you asked the same thing for the 10th time.


you have problems..


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Fearless said:


> poor you. yet you aren't that sensitive when you call me an asshole. also, I appreciate your advice but nobody asked for it.


And nobody asked for yours either to start with. I don't know whether you came onto this forum with an elitist attitude or whether you developed it along the way after the ego-boost from gaining a small handful of followers, but whatever the reason, it's COMPLETELY out of order. You're OBVIOUSLY arrogant, even the biggest idiot on the planet would be able to see that, you have serious issues (YES low emotional intelligence, it seems you know nothing of acceptance for others, common courtesy, and politeness that comes from a truly wise and respectable person) - instead you laugh at others and put them down if they are not licking your ass. And in actual fact, despite your illusions of grandiosity, there really aren't that many people here who like your attitude, hence why you now have a post made about you. Like haras, I wouldn't do this even if I do think you're a bleeping bleep, but really, it's not half as bad as the things you have said and all those people you have affected negatively. So don't be surprised, when you pull at tails, that you get bitten.

Really you're just some immature guy who's read a lot, absorbed a lot, and wants a sense of authority over others (it's blindingly obvious!) so you use what you've read and absorbed to write a blog, containing information that we can find elsewhere on the Internet, pump it up with that high-and-mighty attitude, which is attractive to some people in vulnerable states because if they have had that treatment before and have not yet resolved their issues, they gravitate towards the same kind of damaging people - YES you are DAMAGING people and I'm sure that in actual fact you are quite aware of this, because you are just that kind of person. You're pretty fucking vile to be honest and you're vile because of the way you talk down to people.

How you are is not for anyone to aspire to be, only the misguided and vulnerable, who will in turn be damaged even more. Really, you are in no position to offer advice. Not with that attitude. Any of the GOOD things that you have written can be found elsewhere with a bit of googling, so really if your aim was to create a popular blog that people will learn from, you're going the wrong way about it. And if you want respect from your posts, you're going the wrong way about that, especially after calling someone a shameless little bitch! If anything, that just shows your true colours - that really, you hold inside of you a lot of anger that you need to sort out. Starting a blog on here and trying to give others "advice" is not the way to go about it - it is clear you are only using this ad an ego-boost. I mean, look at your signature for goodness sake! If anyone is shameless, it is you, for that kind of thing and for being so unnecessarily hostile to anyone who types all but one word of disagreement. And someone who hates others disagreeing is NOT comfortable in his own skin.

So I think it's maybe time to realise that the majority of people here really don't want to hear what you have to say (and you're not in any position to say it) so why don't you go do that great job you said you had, in your lovely house that you said you had... And get some therapy.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

* ^*

||


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Fearless said:


> a lot of people asked me, includinb broken3309. I didn't even read the rest of your post sorry I don't care, I have 6 unanswered PMs in my inbox from people who want to recover.


I know a few do, because they haven't unfortunately learned yet that you're only offering advice for your own narcissistic ego-boost.

And it's a shame you didn't read it, you may have learned something (sucks when pride gets in the way, doesn't it?) after all, you always seem to go on about how people here like to run away from their problems. It seems you're doing just that. It's unfortunate that you don't practice what you preach. Fearless my ass  Never mind, I guess there are always those bad eggs in life who think they're the dogs bollocks and enjoy inflicting misery.

Guess I'm glad I'm not you! 

Have fun criticising more vulnerable people  sounds like a nice little side-hobby. Suits you down to the ground.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Fearless said:


> As I see that I'm still having a hard time to not waste my time on idiotic debats, I put StartingOver, Midnight, broken3309 and Lionheart on ignore. I don't see your posts, threads, chats and private messages anymore. so the last option for your hate remaind to open pathetic threads like this. what is very funny that nobody talks about my theory, nobody attacks it, and nobody asks about it. I'm not here to talk about me, I'm here for what I know, and to help people.


Haha okay! That's cool, 'cause I like those guys. In fact I like pretty much everyone on here but you. you're special. Guess that's win for me!
If he carries on being so "fearless", Maybe some day he'll be out of a job, having nobody to reply to and all.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

Changed your name to avoid the ignore lol?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

It is incredible how sensitive the guy is though... clearly some unresolved self-esteem issues. I would be happy to fight with people on here if I was in a place to give advice, instead of being a little bitch and simply stamping out any critics with the ignore button, which is pretty sad.

A man who is giving advice on 'facing fears' is too wimpy to even have a proper debate... oh the irony.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

JackDanielß said:


> Changed your name to avoid the ignore lol?


LOL please. Go ahead and make up anything to entertain yourself. xD you're grasping at straws for the sake of conflict. why would I do that? I doubt that even affects the ignore thing? Meh, I don't even know how to ignore people let alone think up something like that!

I felt like a change. Still not happy with the new name though.. Oh well xD


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

hahah


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol cute


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

He has some okay theories, it's his character that some of us here dislike, that's why we are not criticising his theories, more his approach.

In fact, him and I even share some opinions, I've noticed. But someone acting like an idiot is someone acting like an idiot, whether they're Einstein or not.

Anyway I've definitely made my point here, so I'm out now.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

what's going on in this thread guys


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Susto said:


> Midnight, I many many times have tried to help you, to start a "proper debate" and you just ignored my messages


???

tbh mate, you aren't really in a position to help as you haven't actually recovered either have you?

I appreciate the PM's etc, but I have a busy life and don't always have time to write out lengthy responses to PM's, I am writing a dissertation and have a job most days at the moment and when I'm not doing either of those i am tired because of DP so it's not always the easiest thing to focus. I don't mean to ignore things.


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Alright guys let's just drop it.


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Two wrongs don't make a right. I apologized. Its over. The end.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha, It's funny how my reputation lives in Fearless mouth like a I'm some sort of champ.

Hey I'm glad i'm on your ''ignore'' list I'm sure I did hit the nail on the head when I completely destroyed you in the other thread. I guess all the name calling, evaluation of your life and fears, also, calling you out for the fraud you are made you think twice about posting another post. Now look, everyone is going against you. Hahaha.

But still I come back to these forums to still hear fearless mention my name. lol. What a joke. I've actually seen your mediocre blogs, like you know shit with your copy and paste. I also find it funny how you tried to explain ''How to get DP'' because that blog post exactly describes why you have AND STILL HAVE DP/DR.

If I were you Fearless I would go to therapy. Get that traumatic experienced handled once and for all if you want to get rid of your DP. Also your self-esteem issues.

I was going to write more but Delicate has pretty much taken the words out of my mouth.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Susto said:


> You are being just as arrogant fearless, and you also assume yourself to be right based upon your beliefs and reasoning. Consider you might not know it all, and you might make a very inaccurate read of other people


I'm pretty sure I basically pointed out and explained all of his problems. ''How can I be wrong, if one is pursing that persona?'' Instead of telling me this you should tell Fearless this, I'm not the one making inaccurate read of other people in this forum.



> StartingOver,
> 
> copy and paste in my blog? Where did I copy-paste from?


I already explained this to you in the other thread. You take old post from people who haven't been on for years and mix it with your stupid ass humor.



> I Googled around the net and realized that if you're a self-torturing dumbass, and want to acquire depersonalization, you can't find a useful recipe. So, for the ambitious masochists, I created one.


>implying you have been searching on the web for advice and tips.

You grabbed how many advice, stories and general helpful tips that a basic human being could find on their own time?

Your entire blog consist of nothing but useless, over writing, has already been said crap.

I didn't read your entire blog post because I gave up at ''Am I living a lie'' and had a grin on my face with the contradiction and in denial. I also felt bad for you because for some reason you still can't forget about your past. Stop whining about life, it's not wonder you are still DP.

''omg my parents treat me bad and i cant get it over with'' ''I have relationship problems because of my self-esteem'' Grow the fuck up. Millions of people go threw worse shit than that and you don't see them crying about it.

I mean come on if you don't see the contradiction I don't know what to tell you.

Blog



> Repressing emotions is not just an unhealthy habit which causes tension, lack of happiness, and in extreme cases panic or DP.


Fearless:



> you're a shameless little bitch.
> 
> you exactly know why I left the conversation, because you asked the same thing for the 10th time.





> I fear that a lot of dysfunctional fears and beliefs I learned from my parents are still operating in me and I may not use my full potential


(PS: They still are)

Blog



> When you repress your emotions, you repress yourself.* When you deny the way you feel, you lose your inner guide, you lose your emotional connection to the world.*


Fearless:



> I didnt even tell nothing in that post which would suggest im still DPd. so its obvious that your accusation towards me is based on something else.
> 
> *youll not be able to convince people that I still have DP* because theyll see your motivations.


So please explain to me how you recovered when you still show signs of this?

Let me guess you probably going to take one part of this post and attack it? What a joke.



> StartingOver, dear, nobody asked for advice from you. People ask for advice from me. I didn't ask for yours.


Again, the egomaniac and narcissistic personality attributes are still showing...

Do you see me give them advice? No, because I'm recovered and even I know people are different, there's no point in giving them advice because the truth is, people recover differently and people have to recover by themselves and find their problems, not by some in denial egoboost idiot who thinks hes on top of the world because he thinks hes the ''cool kid'' in a mental illness forum with his stupid desperate-need-of-attention blogs. Those advice are really masking the problems of your DP.

Like I said before, when I come to this site I only see desperate people looking for answers and idiots like you who think they know the answers. People experiences are different than yours, and people recoveries are different than yours, and peoples curing methods are different than yours.

What happened to ignoring me lol.


----------



## DPCureInMonths (Dec 23, 2012)

lolol


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> startingOver, you really look like someone who cant comprehend english well. you answer questions with inappropriate answers.
> 
> you admit you didnt even read my blog, yet you say I copy pasted it, but cant name one source where I copied it from.
> 
> ...


I can't comprehend English well? You can't comprehend common knowledge well.



> you admit you didnt even read my blog, yet you say I copy pasted it, but cant name one source where I copied it from.


I don't have to, you could Google search about it and find similar topics. (Plagiarism)



> still even if I copied it, I still dont understand why it would mean I still have DP.


Can you show me where I said this?



> you say my theory is bullshit, yet you say the things I write in my post "how to get DP' are exactly what I do and THATs why I have DP.


Can you show me where I said your theory is bullshit?

You still have relentless anger and by the blogs and post it seems to me your lacking happiness. Every time I bring your past you either ignore me because I'm right or ignore me because its too sensitive to you and brings back bad memories.



> you quote my blog when I say repressing emotions is unhealthy and you say its contradicting when I call broken a shameless bitch.


Yes, I also quoted



> I fear that a lot of dysfunctional fears and beliefs I learned from my parents are still operating in me and I may not use my full potential


Let me explain this further, if you were recovered you wouldn't be showing signs of anger and depression or any Egomaniac-Narcissistic personality attributes. You would be a happy human being who understands what people are dealing with and you can help them. Even tho, anger is normal for any human being... for someone who supposedly recovered, it sure seems like you still carry a lot of anger with you.



> you say if you were me youd get a therapist, then you say you didnt give me any advice


Now this makes no sense.



> and when I state a fact, that 3-4 people ask for advice from me daily but I did not ask for yours, you call me an egomaniac.


I call you an egomaniac for a lot of reasons. Your delusions of greatness on this forum, how you think you are better than these people, how you put them down or how you think your all high and mighty because you have a blog on DP and forcing people that ''this is the idea of recovery and if you don't take this advice you will still have DP/DR'' you know that type of ego.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

Very entertaining y'all! 

This is only a forum on a site after all. Fearless is speaking out of the
dream? Perhaps. But why try to break him? True he tries to brake others
perhaps, but perhaps not also.

And finally, who cares? lol. Have fun.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> so you can't name ONE site which I copied from. because I didn't. sucks I now.
> 
> I never seen an idiot like you. It's obvious that you're burning yourself back to prehistoric ground, and you just don't care.


Everyone!!!

Notice how he, again ignores the entire post and attacks one part of the post.

This man is the definition of pathetic. He can't back himself up.

Listen shit for brains, haha this is getting sad. I don't have to search for it because it has already been said by people on this site and on other forums. It's the same thing in DIFFERENT CONTEXT!

Since you don't have the brains. Let's all do a community search right now. And I literally did this for 2 seconds but since you have low intelligence this might give you a headache.

For example: Are you living a lie? You basically talk about your traumatic experience and mainly talk about repressing emotion. Now if you Google search ''repressing emotion depersonalization'' dozens of topics pop up talking about this.

You're not the only one. Stop thinking your special. You take certain parts from these topics (not specifically saying the google search links) and you mix it with your own stupid ass traumatic story and what do you get?

Holy crap it's ''Are you living a lie?''

Now keep ignoring me. It's only suiting you best.



> Best post ever. Just kidding you're still a failure


But notice you can't come back with anything smart so you post a jpg image because you got destroyed again. You can't defend yourself and you can't defend your arguments. So it's no point in talking to you anymore. You're an idiot.

Edit:



> ...


Yes, Fearless you better edit that ''you can't name ONE site which I copied from. because I didn't. sucks I now.'' because again you got called out and destroyed.

Keep erasing your points, I'll keep destroying you.


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Damn hahaha. Starting over, are you recovered?


----------



## DPCureInMonths (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow lol fearless got owned... hahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Fearless said:


> yeah, for one month lol. one whole month. listen to him, he knows his shit lol


He does about you


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Many people on this website obsess over trivia of DPD, not the root causes.

This is a form of denial. It's like looking for your lost keys under a lamppost because that's where the light is.

*It doesn't fucking matter how your DPD was triggered.* People refuse to accept it because then they'd have to do serious therapeutic work, and that's scary and uncomfortable and possibly painful.

That's precisely the insidious nature of DPD - to keep you unproductively obsessing over stupid shit, over and over and over, wasting time. And even if you can't recognize that in yourself, you can surely recognize it in other DPD sufferers on the forum.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Haumea said:


> Many people on this website obsess over trivia of DPD, not the root causes.
> 
> This is a form of denial. It's like looking for your lost keys under a lamppost because that's where the light is.
> 
> ...


I'd agree, I think the problem for many though, including me, is that we don't know how to move forward. I can't see a way out personally right now.

I've spent countless hours researching online, asking therapists, asking psychiatrists, gurus... basically anyone I could think of. The solution still eludes me...

So when you say 'serious therapeutic work' what exactly are you suggesting by that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Haumea said:


> Many people on this website obsess over trivia of DPD, not the root causes.
> 
> This is a form of denial. It's like looking for your lost keys under a lamppost because that's where the light is.
> 
> ...


I disagree with the serious therapeutic work part - I recovered without this - but scary, uncomfortable and possibly painful yes - that is what you have to feel to accept change, because obviously walking away from the person you once were, the victim, is painful because it was your comfort zone, and you're walking into the unknown - even if you know that the unknown is good. If you want to change, if you want to not experience DP anymore you first have to choose it, and then act upon that choice. It doesn't matter how it was triggered, you're right there. For recovery, all that matters is the right tools/advice, sheer bloody-mindedness and a good dose of courage.
I think the obsessing isn't just about DP, it's about the nature of the fight/flight response. If you are in a state of one of the fight/flight response's manifestations - DP, anxiety, depression, etc - you will sometimes, or often think obsessively.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Midnight said:


> I'd agree, I think the problem for many though, including me, is that we don't know how to move forward. I can't see a way out personally right now.
> 
> I've spent countless hours researching online, asking therapists, asking psychiatrists, gurus... basically anyone I could think of. The solution still eludes me...


Hey Midnight, this may not be the solution for you, but I will just offer up what helped me recover. I know I've posted loads recently so you may have read something i said like it, I don't know. Also if you think you have explored all avenues including what I'm about to say then no worries, sorry I bothered you 

I started writing a response then it turned into a bit of an essay, so I modified it a bit for everyone and posted it in the recovery section:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35658


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

Fearless said:


> yeah, for one month lol. one whole month. listen to him, he knows his shit lol


I'm coming in on my second month. This week.

I'm positive it won't come back. My symptoms were never too big anyways.

Recovered my way, on my own time.

But hey Fearless at least people will know now not to take advice from you. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

@StartingOver

I'm curious what did you do to recover so quickly?

>2012+1

>doesn't respond to this message


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Who the fuck is fearless and what is he doing on my forum ?


----------

